

What was your first computer and what were some of your favorite games? - hncj
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/ITProfessionals/EthicsIT/what-was-your-first-computer-and-what-we

======
kstenerud
Jumpman jr on C64: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG7TUaDdJvQ>

Oh, and Pogo Joe: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zANCp41DEo0>

------
DanBC
A mix of a Sharp MZ80K (only game was a shoot em up) and a Sanyo MBC 550, NO
GAMES.

------
uslic001
Loderunner on C64.

------
googoobaby
HP2000 timesharing system at Harper Junior College and the game was Drag Race,
where you designed the car and the computer simulated the run.

